# Cradle vs. Baby Hammock for Newborn Sleeping



## Poppyandsparrow (May 13, 2012)

Hello Mamas,

My DH found some plans last night for a wooden swinging cradle and has offered to build it for our newborn. We definitely want something next to the bed for easy nighttime breastfeeding and changing, but up until this point had planned on a baby hammock from Nature's Sway.

I had been so set on a hammock because I had heard so many stories about how babies would bounce themselves back to sleep and even colicky babies were much happier. Did any of you have a cradle and find that it had the same purpose? Would the newborn move around enough to swing the cradle?

The hammock would cost 230, and DH has figured it'd cost 140 with mattress for the cradle, so is a hammock so miraculous that it's worth the extra almost 100 bucks? Honestly, I'm also torn between the aww factor of a baby in a hammock and the aww factor of a baby in a cradle that it's dad made by hand (while wearing mama-made handknits no less), so any insight would be appreciated.

For those interested, here is the hammock:
http://www.naturebaby.com/us/organic-bedding-hammocks-accessories-c-175_107.html

And here is the cradle:
http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archives/nov_dec_05/major_project.htm


----------



## themothership (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't forget to factor in the time spent on making the cradle in the cost. We had plans to make things for our baby/house but realized that the time lost in making them really didn't make them any cheaper in the long run.

If you have animals or older children in the house the hammock would be a better way to go because it will hang higher.

A plus to the cradle is that it can be used as toy storage when your child is older.


----------



## Poppyandsparrow (May 13, 2012)

My guy seems very gung ho about the time spent in making this. He already made a high chair and completed it in 2 weekends, so I think he'd enjoy the time spent involved. This is the first babe, but we do have a pampered cat, who just might think any baby nest is actually a cat nest.

Thank you for your help, and bringing up the animal thing, which I had not considered!


----------

